# Australia's Stonehenge



## Rosemary (Jun 26, 2006)

*Western Australia’s Stonehenge*

   I knew there were items of significance in our far north but not as important as this.

   There are hundreds of ‘standing’ stones on WA’s Burrup Peninsula which are up to five times as old as Stonehenge.  Unfortunately, these are being destroyed by development.  The stones, either standing alone, aligned or in clusters are accompanied by artworks of up to 20,000 years old.  Researchers said the aligned stones were similar to European stone circles.  

   Why have they not been given National Heritage protection? 

   The State Department of Industry and Resources have already bulldozed many of the stones and destroyed more than 3000 ancient artworks while clearing land on the Burrup for roads and development.
   A National Trust executive said that the destruction ‘in the name of industry was a travesty.  It would not happen in the UK, the USA or in most of Europe’. 

   I realise that development has to take place somewhere but why does it happen so often in areas that should be preserved?


----------



## j d worthington (Jun 26, 2006)

Because all too often developers (and businesspeople in general) have the same opinion as Henry Ford: "History is bunk!"


----------



## Mouse (Jun 26, 2006)

Apparently Stone Henge isn't going to be around for much longer. I saw this thing on the news when they were telling everyone to see it now while they can. Don't know the whole story but there's going to be a road built through/under them?!


----------



## Rosemary (Jun 26, 2006)

Surely they can't do that?  Wouldn't there have to be a referendum on it?


----------



## Esioul (Jun 26, 2006)

They can't, its a World Heritage Site. I think what they are tryign to do is divert the road which is nearby stone henge to be under it/some distance away as it kind of spils the atmosphere.


----------



## Rosemary (Jun 26, 2006)

I do hope you are right Esioul....still that doesn't save our Stonehenge


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jun 27, 2006)

Here in the UK only the most "important" sites are preserved - developers are usually told to wait for the archaeologists to go in, record everything, and then given the all-clear to flatten it all. 

Sometimes not even that. When I was in Hull, the remains of a Roman villa a few miles away had the misfortune to site beside the site of a quarry. Suffice to say, not much of the Roman site remained after.


----------



## kyektulu (Jun 27, 2006)

*Oh Rosie, this is a disgracefull story. 

I understand development for new homes and things has to hapopen with the ever increasing human population but to demolish such significant peices of history is wrong indeed.
At the end of the day Australia is a big place, develop somewhere else.
Sadly these big 'fat cats' dont care about history or pagan ritual sites, as long as they can make the maximum amount of profit possible.

Mouse, 

goodness I prey you are wrong, they cannot destroy stonehenge, that is unbelievable!

Is there any chance you could let me know the news channel you saw this on as I cannot find it anywhere.*


----------



## Mouse (Jun 27, 2006)

It was on some westcountry news channel, either Points West on BBC 1 or HTV's westcountry news. I'll see if I can find out for ya!


----------



## Paige Turner (Jun 27, 2006)

If there was a special room in Hell for people who destroy natural beauty and cultural places for a quick buck, what would it be like?


----------



## Mouse (Jun 27, 2006)

This is the points west website where there is some info on the road at stonehenge but I can't actually find what I saw on tv! http://www.bbc.co.uk/england/pointswest/


----------



## Rosemary (Jun 27, 2006)

If someone happens to find the relevant story, would they please 'post' the relevant details here. Unfortunately only UK readers can view it...

By the way, the development of the land at the Burrup Penninsular is only for industry!


----------



## kyektulu (Jun 27, 2006)

*Thank you Mouse.

I still cant find the story... :S
*


----------



## dustinzgirl (Jun 27, 2006)

I said:
			
		

> Here in the UK only the most "important" sites are preserved - developers are usually told to wait for the archaeologists to go in, record everything, and then given the all-clear to flatten it all.
> 
> Sometimes not even that. When I was in Hull, the remains of a Roman villa a few miles away had the misfortune to site beside the site of a quarry. Suffice to say, not much of the Roman site remained after.


I have done some studies on critical regionalism, postmodern design, ect....I have to say, the UK and Asia have the best architectural designs that incorporate history to preserve it, especially in the consideration of castles and such. Here in the US, we are far too commercialized.....Mcdonaldized...
([FONT=&quot]Ritzer, George (1996) The McDonalization of Society. California: Pine Forge Press)

Unfortunately our economy of buy, destroy, build, use, waste, is bleeding over into more historical lands, especially Latin America (Hybridisation has killed much of Latin America's history) Which is very sad, IMO.

[/FONT]





			
				Paige turner said:
			
		

> If there was a special room in Hell for people who destroy natural beauty and cultural places for a quick buck, what would it be like?



McDonalds.


----------

